# I need help identifying my Sound card so I can get drivers



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I want to get new drivers for my Old ancient sound card, but I can't, because I have no clue *** it is!

The card is a Creative Sound Blaster PCI, and when I go to the official Sound Blaster website to download the drivers, I don't know which one to get, it gives me 3 options for sound card drivers

SOUND BLASTER PCI 64
SOUND BLASTER PCI 128
SOUND BLASTER PCI 512

I don't know which one to chose, DxDiag and Everest both tell me that my card is a Creative Sound Blaster PCI, no numbers after that...


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

download this prog, and post your card ####'s

http://www.hwinfo.sk/files/hw32_170.exe


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi killaer,

I suggest you try this site, its called 'Drivers Headquarters', and it is a very good resource for 'ancient' drivers; in that it actually scans your computer and tells you whether there are updated drivers available for your components.
Having said that I find that every time I go there it wants me to update my audio drivers [AC'97], and each time I do the sound mucks up, so the moral of this story is....read my signature!!....then only take the drivers that you really need.:grin: 
Give it a try and post back with the results.


----------



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

Is that site 100% safe? I have a hard time downloading programs from sites like that, I always wonder "Is it spyware" :|

And thank you for that program missinglink, apparently it is a Sound Blaster 128, thank you very much 

The reason I wanted to updated drivers, is because one time I was not able to run a game because I didn't have the latest drivers for some reason.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

killaer said:


> Is that site 100% safe? I have a hard time downloading programs from sites like that, I always wonder "Is it spyware" :|
> 
> And thank you for that program missinglink, apparently it is a Sound Blaster 128, thank you very much
> 
> The reason I wanted to updated drivers, is because one time I was not able to run a game because I didn't have the latest drivers for some reason.


Your quite welcome the drivers are here

http://us.creative.com/support/down...&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=31&y=10


----------



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hm...now that the drivers are installed, stuff sounds different...

More...How can I say, More, echo-ey...

Any way to somewhat disable it to go back to normal without un-installing the drivers?


----------



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hm..the drivers just screw up sound in one of my games. I was hoping that getting drivers would stop one of my games from crashing, but it didn't, so i'll just uninstall the damn things


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

killaer said:


> Hm..the drivers just screw up sound in one of my games. I was hoping that getting drivers would stop one of my games from crashing, but it didn't, so i'll just uninstall the damn things


Which driver did you use? And BTW if you want gaming quality sound then you should invest into a better sound card. :sayyes:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To roll back to a previous driver, do a system restore to before you installed the new ones.


----------

